# LEAKING Oase FiltoSmart Thermo 100 External Filter



## TonyFlute (6 Oct 2019)

Brand new and there's a slow leak around the seal between the top and bottom parts. Guess it has to go back but any suggestions to fix it?

Cheers
Tony


----------



## zozo (6 Oct 2019)

With the little information given, i would guess you need to check up on seal Number 9.

See if its damaged or maybe only dirty or misplaced.


----------



## TonyFlute (6 Oct 2019)

Cheers Marcel, the seal seems fine, I guess I could Vaseline it but it seems wrong doing a hack repair on something brand new.


----------



## zozo (6 Oct 2019)

Obviously something wrong with it.. It's tempting but on a brand new one, i wouldn't risk it and return it.


----------



## Siege (6 Oct 2019)

Too much media in it (those ring things?

Flow not up to speed?


----------



## The Accidental Aquascaper (6 Oct 2019)

This happened to mine when I first started it up, but it fortunately stopped. I think the water was actually trapped somewhere and just needed to come out and be wiped.
Have you had it running for a decent amount of time?
Worth a try, as it’s never fun returning an eagerly awaited item!


----------



## TonyFlute (6 Oct 2019)

.


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (7 Oct 2019)

The Accidental Aquascaper said:


> This happened to mine when I first started it up, but it fortunately stopped. I think the water was actually trapped somewhere and just needed to come out and be wiped.
> Have you had it running for a decent amount of time?
> Worth a try, as it’s never fun returning an eagerly awaited item!



Same here...


----------



## TonyFlute (7 Oct 2019)

Thanks guys but it's making water at a constant rate. I'm returning it.


----------

